# range trip problems with my new CM9



## crinko

so after getting my CM9 yesterday i brought it home and cleaned it really good, after heading out to the range with 200 rounds i loaded up the magazine and begun to shoot my pistol. After all 6 rounds were fired the slide locked back like its suppose to, so i load another 6 rounds and the same thing happens. Im thinking here this thing should be OK well that's when i was wrong, now the slide is locking back "sometimes" after the last round. Then the recoil spring got hung up somehow and it took me about 5 minutes to unjam it. I'm guessing the slide locking back problem might have to do with the magazine and i have no idea what to think about the recoil spring but until i get a new mag i guess I'm gonna have to continue to carry my glock 33 :smt022 what do you guys think the problems could be, i only have 100 rounds through it and i cant trust it right now. Thanks Guys


----------



## cclaxton

See my thread on "Are Kahr's junk?..."
Two of the three local dealers told me the new Kahr's are poorly manufactured. He did say the older ones were made better, and the 9mm's had some loading issues with certain types of HP ammo. And, he said the .40's didn't seem to have problems. 

Some of what you are seeing may just be break-in issues. Everyone has told me you need to get through 200 rounds to break it in.

Interested to hear the outcome...I have a used PM9 on the way.


----------



## crinko

New recoil spring is on it's way from Kahr


----------



## rkpaul

I am experiencing the same problems with a brand new Kahr CM9. Several jams, 1 out of 4 fires - the slide does not fully reset - I have to push the slide in for it to fire. I emailed Kahr and they are supposed to be sending a new spring. I was hoping they would express the spring but I suppose I'm only worth cheap mail. I have not been able to go through the "recommended" 200 round break-in because I can't stand to keep manually seating the slide forward every 3rd fire. I have a Glock 17 gen4 and I've not had one single issue right out of the box. Seems silly to have to replace parts on a new weapon. Maybe this is the norm but my only experience has been with my Glock. IMO, this is a black-eye for "Made in the USA".


----------



## recoilguy

The guys at Kahrtalk dot com are very helpful and very knowlegeable on all subjects Kahr. They can be a gigantic help.

RCG


----------



## rkpaul

This is a follow-up for my last post. The new spring arrived today (3 business days, not bad I guess). The new spring was MUCH stronger and was manufactured slightly different. When I got to the range the slide return problem was completely solved; However, the gun jammed on the 3rd fire. I had a range instructor help me eject the empty cartridge, which took about 5 aggravating minutes. After that I had the range instructor verify my spring replacement (which was fine) but I experienced the same jam 3 more times. We (the instructor/dealer and I) agreed to return the gun to the manufacturer.

I am extremely dissapointed with this Kahr experience. I hope that Kahr would send a new replacement, but I'm worried I will just have the same experience. The best solution for me would to just get a full refund from Kahr! I'll try to post updates as they come.


----------



## srommes

That's unfortunate that you are having these problems. I've had my CM9 since April. I've probably put atleast 500 rounds through it and haven't had any problems. Hopefully Kahr will send you a new pistol.


----------



## rkpaul

srommes said:


> That's unfortunate that you are having these problems. I've had my CM9 since April. I've probably put atleast 500 rounds through it and haven't had any problems. Hopefully Kahr will send you a new pistol.


That is encouraging! Thanks for your experienced feedback!


----------



## RUT

Kahr's are a strange breed... sometimes you get a good one and sometimes you don't. I have a PM9 that's been good so far, but I've concluded that one Kahr is enough for me.


----------



## crinko

Well after sending my CM9 back to Kahr they replaced the barrel, hopefully I get the time to shoot it soon so I can carry it everywhere I go


----------



## denner

Going to the Kahr"s forum as mentioned may be a good idea. Sounds like there might also be an issue with the magazine follower getting caught up on the mag catch.


----------



## berettatoter

Man, that is sad to hear about your Kahr. Those are not cheap guns, to purchase that is, and one would think they would perform as such.


----------



## rkpaul

*Update*

Here's another update. Weapon was returned to the manufacturer 2 days after my last post (8/17/11). Checked with my dealer and they've heard nothing from Kahr. I've also heard nothing.


----------



## recoilguy

What are you waiting for...................call them for an update. They have a thousand things going on everyday and the squeaky wheel will get some attention. I would want to at kleast make sure it is there and get an ETA back to me. That is not to much to ask, but I think you will have to ask.

RCG


----------



## Russ

I own a Kahr CM9. Rich in customer service really helped me out. I have fired 650 rounds and it has progressively gotten better. I believe the smaller you go the more issues. I would pack a Glock if a 26 was as small as the Kahr. I shot a $650 Kimber Solo that is about the same size as the Kahr and it gave me more problems than my Kahr. 

For all the Kahr bashers. Find me a 9mm as small as the Kahr and 17 oz or less that is more dependable. Guess what it does not exist. Small guns can have issues. If Kimber is having issues with their solo it should tell you it is a challenge to manufacture small reliable guns.


----------



## postmaster

glock 26 is not much bigger and it is easy to conceal. I have never had any mal-function with it....not one. I trust it with my life. Is it my favorite gun.....no. That said it is the one I can't be without. I just couldn't trust a pistol if it had problems like the ones mentioned in this thread.


----------



## Russ

Postmaster
I have shot a Glock 26. It is not even close in size to the Kahr CM9. You can't pocket carry a Glock in dress pants. I know I have tried. It is a brick in dress pant and it is very obvious you are packing. No I don't wear tight pants. I am 6 ft 2 and 205 lbs and I am telling you you can't picket pack a Glock 26 if you wear dress pants without a suit coat.


----------



## recoilguy

Like I read in an earlier post stick around here long enough and someone will tell you which glock to buy. 
Jeezus get an original thought. 
You can go to other sites and read about problems with glocks or their uncerimonious saftey record.you know the Glock leg thing you read about. I own a G26, I can conceal it, I like it It is my 3 rd acrry gun afyter my Kahr and my CZ. Glocks are nice weapon but by no means are they all that and a bag of chips.

RCG


----------



## GLOCK10MM

you said you cleaned it before you went shooting. this may sound foolish but make shore the recoil spring is in correctly the ends look similar but there is a right way and a wrong way to install it.and as far as the Kahr being manufactured poorly mine is sweet:smt083 i have 900 rounds through mine. not that it is a lot but if there was a problem im sure it would be known by now. and not 1 hiccup my PM9 is a reliable pistol. i know you have the cm9 but it is almost the same gun except rifling some machine work on the slide and how the name is put on.so check that guide rod spring. and the slide lock is controlled by the mag.


----------



## rkpaul

As I said before, my range office confirmed proper placement of the spring.

Anyway, I received my fixed CM9 yesterday back from the factory. They replaced the barrel and recoil spring, and polished the extractor and slide stop. My friend and I put close to 200 rounds through it and it worked perfectly.


----------



## recoilguy

There you go!

RCG


----------



## BL

*jams*

All,
I have had jams with the extended mag with my CM9 Using Winchester target ammo. Regular mag works great. Stood the Winchester side by side with Federal and Remmington ammo and there is a difference in length, guessing the Winchester is about 0.075" longer than the Federal. Looking forward to see if that is the jam issue. Will let you know.


----------

